# Does this damn intense vision go away!!?



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

Does this intense vision go away? It's so horrible! Makes me feel I am in a dream 24/7!!!!!


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Yes it does go away 
Well it does for me , i still get weird vision when dr dp gets worse , which is when im super anxious or emotional .
The weird vision was my 1st symptom to go .hang in there .
I read that the vision goes like that because of the flight or fight response , so if your say running in the bush from Say a killer , your vision goes weird from the pupils becoming larger , it helps us escape. When it happens to me it's like my central vision becomes better , ect you can then see in front of you like a scanner haha well this is what ive read .
But you will be fine its all part of tgis crazy dissociation


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> Yes it does go away
> Well it does for me , i still get weird vision when dr dp gets worse , which is when im super anxious or emotional .
> The weird vision was my 1st symptom to go .hang in there .
> I read that the vision goes like that because of the flight or fight response , so if your say running in the bush from Say a killer , your vision goes weird from the pupils becoming larger , it helps us escape. When it happens to me it's like my central vision becomes better , ect you can then see in front of you like a scanner haha well this is what ive read .
> But you will be fine its all part of tgis crazy dissociation


I have this intense dream vision ever single day 24/7 for 6 months. Is that still "normal"?


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

With dissociation nothing suprises me anymore with the bizzareness of the many symptoms ive experenced. 
I do think its completely normal , i have 24/7 chroinc no sense of self, so if you look at it some people have different symptoms and some are more in your face so to speak. 
Your dream vision is 24/7 , I had it 24/7 in the very begining i put it down to the fact that my anxiety was though the roof because at that point i didnt know it was dp dr , so my anxiety was insane at the start. 
Makes sense you have it chroinc because you are so anxious you will find if your anxiety calms down it will lower and go .


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

Also it probably doesn't make any difference but one of the most commen symptoms is strange vision/ dream like state .
You have been so freaked out ever since you started have the out a body feelings, so you are so very super anxious and that's why your vision is dream like or odd ect .


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

When we are DPed and extremely anxious all our senses become heightened....Vision, hearing, sense of smell, taste buds and touching and feeling things all feel odd and almost as if they are extra sensitive....We are basically in a constant alert mode because we are frightened...

Its all very normal for DP and anxiety and settles down in time....


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> When we are DPed and extremely anxious all our senses become heightened....Vision, hearing, sense of smell, taste buds and touching and feeling things all feel odd and almost as if they are extra sensitive....We are basically in a constant alert mode because we are frightened...
> 
> Its all very normal for DP and anxiety and settles down in time....


Ugh.... but is still "normal" that I had it for 6 months 24/7?


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> Ugh.... but is still "normal" that I had it for 6 months 24/7?


It depends on how you interpret your symptoms.



allison84 said:


> With dissociation nothing suprises me anymore with the bizzareness of the many symptoms ive experenced.
> 
> I had it 24/7 in the very begining i put it down to the fact that my anxiety was though the roof because at that point i didnt know it was dp dr , so my anxiety was insane at the start.
> 
> Makes sense you have it chroinc because you are so anxious you will find if your anxiety calms down it will lower and go .


Like Allison says, symptoms can be so strange and overwhelming when we first start to experience them we cannot believe it is "just" anxiety. We must be going crazy or dying...or something, so we become hyper-vigilant and constantly watch ourselves for any tiny sensation or danger signal. This now becomes a new source of anxiety, so we get caught in a loop.

Anything you can do to calm down and break that cycle is the aim. I'd try to accept whatever you are experiencing and not dwell on anything too much. Try to accept you have suffered a stress reaction, it alarmed you, but now you need to take your mind off it as much as you can and rest.


----------



## Chris_Liverpool (Aug 8, 2017)

I can recall my vision going green for long periods, which was uncomfortable at first and did last a long while (can't remember how long)... plus when i get really anxious things look flat or 2 dimensional... like when Will off the inbetweeners swallowed the pot and had the freakout on stage! The common denominator in all cases is anxiety, a bitch to get under controll but i've done it in the past, and i'm generally quite wired haha... The thing that keeps me going is that no matter how bad or anxious or confused i have gotten in the past it has never lasted and I'm 100%certain it never will. hang in there man


----------



## allison84 (May 4, 2016)

How's your vision today hopingcat


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

allison84 said:


> How's your vision today hopingcat


My vision everyday for 6 months 24/7 is the same. Intense dream like. Especially when I go into stores or turn on any kind of lights. It really sucks.


----------

